# Chicks dying



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello

Ive had 3 hatches and this is my third hatch. This time I had 11 chicks one of which died unfortunately. they are all 2 to 3 months old now and I found a dead chick just laying outside of the coop 2 days ago. I found another oneeven further away from the coop than the previous one. My chicks have been living with my other adult chickens for a month now and its all going great. though most of the chicks tend to huddle together in one corner some like to cuddle together with the adults. they are not being attacked or chased by their older siblings so I dont think they are the cause for the deaths. the chickens have one main coop with a big fenced over place for them to walk around. there arent any dangerous animals sneaking around at night where i live. the only danger are the neighbourhood cats. but its impossible fof them to get inside the coop and the chicks have no signs of them being attacked or hurt. no blood just them laying there like they just dropped where they were standing. the chicks have enough food and water so its not like theyre not getting enough food or whatever. the only reason of the deaths i can think of is that they tend to poop where they sleep (which is normal) and that them being dirty is somehow a cause for them dying. maybe they got sick? well wouldnt more have died and not 1 ever day? or is it that they get lost or whatever when theyre outside and they freeze to death? what i though was that they somehow got run over by their older brothers and susterz. i dont know how to solve this. ive put all the chicks together in a sepparate cage inside the coop to try and keep them safe. 

does anyone have any idea what may be the cause? how do i solve this? Is it possible to wash them and keep them inside under a heatlamp till theyre dry and maybe them beung clean helps preventing anore deaths? Sorry im kinda all over tge place with this post i just could use some advice. thanks in advance


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When they cuddle, they are chilled or cold. Since you've had them mixed with the older birds, I question what you are feeding them because 2 or 3 month old pullets should still be fed starter feed, not layer feed as for adult birds. if you're not feeding them starter feed, nutrition deficiencies could possibly develop and cause health problems.
You mentioned that they poop where they sleep; how do they sleep? On the ground, on a roost, are they inside a hen house, exposed to the weather etc?
I dont believe you're dealing with any diseases or injuries. 
I recommend that you keep them separated from the older birds; provide proper shelter, heat and proper feed, fresh clean water. You can add Sav-a Chick electrolyte and vitamins to the water to help build their strength and immune system.
Observe them closely for the next few weeks.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...amin-supplement-017-oz-pack-of-3?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sorry this is happening to you. First thing I would do is put Corid in their water for coccidiosis. Feed stores usually have it. That would be the most common thing that can kill them quickly. Are they eating and drinking? What does their poo look like? Do they have access to mold or toxic things? Make sure they are warm and treat them for cocci.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chicks need starter feed for 18 weeks,they need the extra nutrition it provides because they are still growing fast.Chickens need to be kept clean and dry.I wouldn't bathe them but try to clean them up as much as possible and provide some perches so they can roost above the poop and don't have to lay in it and that will help them stay clean.If they are huddling together they are cold and I would provide them a little extra heat that they can get to but also get away from in case they get too warm.Chicks need TLC for several months.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you. First thing I would do is put Corid in their water for coccidiosis. Feed stores usually have it. That would be the most common thing that can kill them quickly. Are they eating and drinking? What does their poo look like? Do they have access to mold or toxic things? Make sure they are warm and treat them for cocci.


I thought about coccidiosis but ruled it out since it kills chicks quickly. That's not happening in this case due to the long time frame between deaths. I believe the same would be true for mold or toxic substances.
I suspect it's more of a management issue.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

the chicks have an outside spot where usually all the other chickens roam. they usually stay inside though. my chickens all sleep in a plastic little shed that provides alot of protection against the weather and also has enoigh ventilation. they sleep on a plastic bottom of the shed that is a few inches of the floor. on top of that are several inches of hay so a cold floor isnt a problem. they are not fed with food for laying eggs. they eat a variety of seeds and wheat and other things ( i dont know ehat its called sorry) so they should have enough nutritions and vitamins. they have clean water and have been sepparated from the bif flock for almost a week now. everything went well. i throw in some hay every day so that they stay dry. I think the problem is that they are too filthy. theyre very dirty because they just sit in their poop every day. but they have enough room to walk around so i dont know why they decide to stay put on their poop. this is also why i keep putting in new hay every day. the chicks are doing fine now but 2 of them i am wprried aboutm they are really filthy and wet. when i got home from work half an hour ago i found one of the chicks laying between the feeding tray and the water thingy. im assuming it got stuck and it is very weak and shivery. she can still stand but she has her eyes closed and keeps moving her head up and down while shaking. i have a strong feeling she is close to dying . i have her with me right now. i took her and another chick thats a bit weak inside because im scared they will get run over by the rest of my chicks. i think she is getting better as i tyle this. she is opening up her eyes. i definitely think its the filth and wetness of their bottoms that gets so cold in the night that it kills them. any advice? ill keep her inside. they both look terrible. lll try to keep them as dry and clean as possible. any more tips?


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

i put small seeds in het beak and gave her water using a small bottle i use to feed young chicks. i let her head rest on my hand and shes becomming better. she made some noises and ate some seeds all by herself. she is still weak but shes getting better


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you put up some perches for them to roost on?It would get them off the floor and prevent them from laying in dirty,wet bedding.I start mine out young,about 2-3 wks old.You would be amazed how fast they figure it out.Then I raise them as they grow.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I thought about coccidiosis but ruled it out since it kills chicks quickly. That's not happening in this case due to the long time frame between deaths. I believe the same would be true for mold or toxic substances.
> I suspect it's more of a management issue.


I've had some different experiences than you. I've had staggered cases, and some die like the next die, and some last a few days with it . I think it depends on immune system and concentration of cocci , variance with the protozoa, not the bacteria. The bacteria behave like you've explained.

Also, sleeping on the ground and being cold makes them more susceptible to cocci, mold and toxins.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Can you put up some perches for them to roost on?It would get them off the floor and prevent them from laying in dirty,wet bedding.I start mine out young,about 2-3 wks old.You would be amazed how fast they figure it out.Then I raise them as they grow.


great idea . but i dont think that will work. I have silkies and they (i dont know if this is with every sily or just mine) dont jump up on perches and always prefer to stay on the ground. i have a perch but they dont stand on them. the ground is very warm thoigh so a cold floor shouldnt be the problem. thanks anyway


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Renem, My silkies love roosting on a 4x4 post on the ground, and it keeps their butts out of the poo.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

they do? thanks ill try that


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

How many chickens do you have? Sounds terrible chicks sleeping in their poop. I'd keel over too. Clean up the poop and manage a smaller flock.


----------

